# Maloof Brothers Blast Dominic McGuire



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Dear Sacramento, All of Northeast California and Sacramento Kings Supporters Wherever You May Be Tonight;
> 
> As you now know, our former hero, who grew up in the very region that he deserted this evening (San Diego – close enough), is no longer a Sacramento King.
> 
> ...


http://www.sactownroyalty.com/2010/7/10/1563006/maloof-brothers-blast-dominic

:rofl:


----------

